
Deep Image Analogy - lucidrains
https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.01088
======
Dim25
Supplemental Material with bunch of other examples:
[https://liaojing.github.io/html/data/analogy_supplemental.pd...](https://liaojing.github.io/html/data/analogy_supplemental.pdf)

